# baby shampoo?



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Was discussing lawn care with someone. He follows Jerry Baker. He sprays his lawn with baby shampoo saying that it helps the lawn suck up water. Anyone ever try this? I've heard of dish soap for veggies for bug control but never this.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Never tried it, but it would make water "wetter"

BG


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Basementgeek said:


> Never tried it, but it would make water "wetter"
> 
> BG


I'm just picturing what happens with shampoo when you put it under a faucet when my daughter takes her bath. Now imagine a lawn full of it with a heavy rain. A whole yard to slip and slide on.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I think the theory is that the soap breaks the surface tension and allows the rain and nuitrents to soak in . . I notice it is a part of most "tonics" that the different "experts" reccomend


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> I think the theory is that the soap breaks the surface tension and allows the rain and nuitrents to soak in . . I notice it is a part of most "tonics" that the different "experts" reccomend


I wonder if greenpeace would protect this...


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Old Rich said:


> I think the theory is that the soap breaks the surface tension and allows the rain and nuitrents to soak in . . I notice it is a part of most "tonics" that the different "experts" reccomend


Interesting. The same person says they also used blue food die so they know where they spread things on the grass/foliage. 

I know my parents used to use mild dish soap watered down for bug control in their garden. 

Maybe I will have to try this. Put down some seed, and it can use all the help it can get here. I wasn't sure if he was trying to play a joke on me or what. Laughing the next time it rains or gets watered and my lawn turns into suds.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Secret Lawn Tonic Recipe From Golf Course Groundskeeper - Updated | Wise Bread


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice recipe......one beer for the mix and one for me...:grin:

Checked the math and the whole mix will barely fit in my sprayer. Ratio may be off.....can't select 3.6 oz per gal and will have to go with 3oz or 4oz. That'll work......might try it this summer after feeding the lawn. Only drawback is having to cut the lawn more often..... Backyard doesn't need it....dogs have it well fertilized!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sobeit said:


> I wonder if greenpeace would protect this...


I just reread my post and it was supposed to say protest not protect :laugh::laugh: getting old.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My kids use a baby wash that has oatmeal in it, might do even better than regular shampoo!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Old Rich said:


> Secret Lawn Tonic Recipe From Golf Course Groundskeeper - Updated | Wise Bread


I tried this, although I went off of his recipe some by adding some extra beer. I sprayed the back yard, and put seed in both back and front. Went away for my son's checkup. I had spots of rye grass in the back a good 2 feet tall. The seed in the back yard seemed to have a higher chance of coming through. I ended up spraying the front yard with this mixture too. I think I'll be doing more spraying around the first of the month from now on and see how it goes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your not suppose to count the beer consumed while mixing and spraying as part of the recipe.:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

wrench97 said:


> Your not suppose to count the beer consumed while mixing and spraying as part of the recipe.:grin:


I did it the smart way. I bought the cheapest beer out there, one I would not drink. Then bought some for my own consumption. :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Never met a beer that I would not drink, if desperate enough.:wave:

BG


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Basementgeek said:


> Never met a beer that I would not drink, if desperate enough.:wave:
> 
> BG


Does that include Billy Beer?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . or Coors? ? ( I keep it around for my friends who do not drink beer )


----------



## Rod67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ive heard of the beer one but not the shampoo. Tobacco (butts) are meant to be good too.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You have to be carefull with tobacco around 'maters . . it is a poison to them! Just touching by a smoker can set the plant back


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> I think the theory is that the soap breaks the surface tension and allows the rain and nuitrents to soak in . .


Ya sounds interesting richee.... Alot of alternative uses for things.........

I use baby shampoo on my hair.....


----------

